# 25rss Towing Needs



## weazel (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi, first post... Sorry if this has been asked, but I have searched through the forum and never seen it. (but some posts led me to believe I cant pull this trailer)

I am looking at either the 23RS or 25RSS, and I have a 1995 Yukon, 4WD, 5.7L, 2 door. Is the 25RSS too heavy for this vehicle? The books say 6500 lbs for the Yukon, but when I see the posts on this forum they lead me to believe that most only pull a 21RS or maybe a 23RS with this vehicle. I am sorry, I do not know the gear ratio.

thank you for your time


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

weazel said:


> Hi, first post... Sorry if this has been asked, but I have searched through the forum and never seen it. (but some posts led me to believe I cant pull this trailer)
> 
> I am looking at either the 23RS or 25RSS, and I have a 1995 Yukon, 4WD, 5.7L, 2 door. Is the 25RSS too heavy for this vehicle? The books say 6500 lbs for the Yukon, but when I see the posts on this forum they lead me to believe that most only pull a 21RS or maybe a 23RS with this vehicle. I am sorry, I do not know the gear ratio.
> 
> thank you for your time


First....welcome to the forum!

I don't remember the exact numbers, but once you add all of your gear, fluids (propane, fresh water, gray/black waste) and hitch, to the 25RSS, I'm pretty sure you'll be maxing out that 6500 # towing capacity of the Yukon. Furthermore, you may reach the Gross Combined Weight Rating even faster. Finally, I think the wheelbase length of the Yukon is fairly short for the length of the 25RSS. Others will likely have more precise information for you, but this is what my foggy memory tells me from when I was shopping for TVs and TTs 8 months ago.

Best of luck to you!
Eric


----------



## weazel (Jul 19, 2007)

the wheelbase was my biggest worry, I think the 23 or 21 may be the best route.

thank you for the reply!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

weazel said:


> the wheelbase was my biggest worry, I think the 23 or 21 may be the best route.
> 
> thank you for the reply!


For safety reasons I would go with the 21. I had a Yukon and I think the 23 style OBs are just a little too long for the Tahoe/Yukon's wheelbase.

Mike


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice truck Mike. I have it's cousin the beastly surban. It is also nicknamed "The Beast".


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Call your local dealer, give them your VIN # on your Yukon and find out what their recommendations are. My 25RSS has a weight of less than 4800 empty, 6000 fully loaded. Also ask them about wheelbase and see what they recommend. With the right weight distribution hitch you may be okay on the 25RSS. Where do you live because the type driving you do can mean the difference as well.

Darlene


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You can get the gear ratio from the codes inside the glove box. I pulled my 25RSS with a 2005 Yukon and although it got the job done, I enjoy towing much more with the 3/4 ton Yukon XL. Not sure if it was wheelbase or the softer suspension but I certainly notice the improvement. Maybe you're better off with the 21rs or 23rs. They're both really nice models.


----------



## weazel (Jul 19, 2007)

campmg said:


> You can get the gear ratio from the codes inside the glove box. I pulled my 25RSS with a 2005 Yukon and although it got the job done, I enjoy towing much more with the 3/4 ton Yukon XL. Not sure if it was wheelbase or the softer suspension but I certainly notice the improvement. Maybe you're better off with the 21rs or 23rs. They're both really nice models.


thanks for the replies. Unfortunately, the nearest dealer is about 5 hours away. I live about an hour from the Canadian Rockies so we do alot of mountain driving, so the lighter trailer looks to be the way to go.

Its too bad they don't have a side slide on the 21.

thanks for your help all!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

bill_pfaff said:


> Nice truck Mike. I have it's cousin the beastly surban. It is also nicknamed "The Beast".


Bill....... Thanks on the truck comment!

Weazel,

If you decide to stick with the Tahoe, make sure to have a transmission cooler installed. ALso, you may want to swap out rear ends to a 3:73 gear if you don't already have one. That will give you more torque for those hills and don't forget to invest in a quality anti-sway system, you'll need it with that short will base. Trust me........ been there, done that......lost the t-shirt though.









Mike


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a 1995 2 door Tahoe 4x4 with the 6.5ltd. I use the Equl-i-zer WD hitch /w 1000 lbs bars and it helps make up for the short wheelbase towing a 2003 25rss. Our max tow capacity is 7000lbs. Your Yukon should have 3.73 gears from the factory. You will want to add a transmission cooler if you decide to tow with your Yukon. James


----------



## weazel (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks again guys, I do have the transmission cooler and the WD hitch. I have been towing an old marquee around the last couple of years but its way too small for the family now. I will definitely get the anti-sway system, most people I know get them thrown in with the purchase anyway.

thanks!


----------



## weazel (Jul 19, 2007)

seeing that I am not going to be getting teh 25rss and moving down to a 21RS, I have looked at a Jayco jay Feather 213 which is the smae exact floorplan but weighs about 700 pounds less.

I still like the Outback, but if I can get the same exact floor plan with a lighter trailer I will go that way. Another thing that pushed me away from the outback is the fact that its a MANUAL SLIDE! There is absolutely no reason that a slide has to be manual in any trailer. The fact that it is a manual trailer leads me to believe they are more worried about the almighty dollar than anything else, because they definitely do not pass the savings on to the customer.

Has anyone else done any looking at these two models and found out why the outback is so much more money and has less to offer? Looking at the two trailers they are the same, but the Jayco offers a 12 year roof waranty and a 2 year full warranty, where as the outback offers 1 year.


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

I can tell you that from car dealership to Trailer dealership, to other RV forums (sadly, I found this one too late) that I was told at least 20 times that I'm fine in my explorer (V8 AWD etc) Then, I found this forum and have been having a nervous breakdown ever since lol j/k

Can I pull ours? (26kbrs) yes. Does she struggle? Barely. (we do live in flat area too though) Will I pull the TT on the interstate with my explorer?? Never. Will I go over 5 miles away from home with this TT and this TV? Never.

Wheelbase, Wheelbase, Wheelbase! That is all I'm going to be thinking about in about a year from now when we buy a new TV. It's just not in the cards to do it now, so for now, we'll pull her to a very local campground and enjoy her.

Good luck!

Lisa


----------

